# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Simpler tax returns

## duncan drennan

SARS has greatly simplified the tax returns for this year, and it is also no longer necessary to submit documentation. Docs do need to be retained for 5yrs though, so hold onto your log book for now!




> Sars has created a simple new return reduced from the previous ten pages to one page with two sides.
> 
> During the launch of the new return, Finance Minister Trevor Manuel said that it looked so simple that he might even consider filling it in himself this year. Ã¢â¬ÅIt could render the person I employ to fill in my returns, unemployed,Ã¢â¬Â he added
> 
> Sars also no longer requires supporting documents, such as IRP5s, medical invoices and logbooks etc, to be attached to your return except potentially for high-net worth individuals. However, youÃ¢â¬â¢ll need to retain these forms for a period of five years should Sars request them at a later stage in its auditing process.
> 
> Full article on Moneyweb


Oh yes, you can also say good bye to extensions Ã¢â¬â no more of those with the new system.

----------


## Dave A

It's a real step forward for salary earners. Unfortunately, those with slightly more complicated lives are still in for the full mission.

You've just got to love Trevor's sense of humour, though.

----------


## duncan drennan

Well, as it says in the article, "This is part of a three-year process: the following years will focus on companies, trusts and exempt institutions."

I'm sure there are good things to come.

----------


## Dave A

I believe SARS actually got an international award for having the best designed return forms. There's no doubt, Trevor is trying to do his bit to make life simpler.

----------


## Eugene

Anyone have a clue when we might expect the little blue SARS envelopes in the post?

----------


## Dave A

I believe they're currently in the mail. There was an advert on TV and it's made the online news. Mine goes straight to my auditors, so I wouldn't know.

----------


## Eugene

Thanks Dave - just what I needed to cheer me up! LOL!

----------


## Dave A

As long as you made your provisional payments etc it's no big deal. For some it's the opportunity to get a refund!

Mixed blessings, I guess.

----------


## Eugene

*Mixed blessing like in seeing your mother-in-law driving off a cliff with your new Ferrari!*  Furtunately my payments are up to date and I might even get a little something back (which could come in handy for our next India trip uring December)

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Am I the only one that has been paid back by SARS in my last 3 provisional updates?

----------


## Dave A

I'm trying to figure if that's good news or bad news  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Normally* that's a sign of overpayments somewhere along the line. Hopefully not the case here?

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

Nope, accountant reckons I'm spending too much...  But it's all business expenses and recoverable so all seems well in paradise...  Rather build the business up than pay taxes that does no good...

----------


## duncan drennan

> Anyone have a clue when we might expect the little blue SARS envelopes in the post?


I just picked this up on the SARS website,




> *Tax returns mailed to individual taxpayers*
> 
>  16 July 2007,  Pretoria  - The South African Revenue Service is pleased to announce the posting of the new simpler, shorter tax returns to those individual taxpayers for whom SARS has a verified address. 
> 
> Over 2.5 million tax returns have been sent to the South African Post Office and will be delivered to taxpayers around the country from today. By the end of July almost 4 million IT12 S and IT12C returns will have been mailed. The IT12S is the standard income tax return for individuals who earn a salary with basic allowances such as pension, medical and travel. The IT12C is the comprehensive return which covers additional sources of income and deductions including capital gains/losses, business and rental income and farming income.
> 
> The mailed returns are just one way taxpayers can obtain an income tax return this year. In addition, SARS is also providing Adobe PDF format versions of all income tax returns via the internet which can be downloaded, completed on computer, printed, signed and then submitted manually 
> 
> Taxpayers can also use eFiling, the quickest, easiest way to receive, complete and submit a return all electronically via the internet.
> ...

----------


## Dave A

And now I got this email from SARS eFiling.



> Dear eFiler,
> 
> We are pleased to announce the introduction today of the first in a series of enhancements to eFiling as part of the new income tax process introduced this Filing Season by SARS.
> 
> From midday today the two new simpler income tax returns for individuals (the IT12S and IT12C) will be available for download in Adobe PDF version on www.sarsefiling.co.za. The new returns will be available for completion and submission via eFiling from Monday 6 August 2007.
> 
> You will also find a new design of our homepage and other pages of our website related to the new returns. This new look and feel will be cascaded to other areas of the website in due course.
> 
> Among the planned enhancements to the eFiling still to come (from 6 August 2007) are:
> ...

----------

